

Steve Wozniak Just Backed This Awesome Computer Kit On Kickstarter - rbanffy
http://www.businessinsider.com/kano-raspberry-pi-kickstarter-2013-12

======
bdfh42
Some oddities: The project is "by" Kano - London England and the image shows a
UK three pin mains plug and the kit is based upon the UK built Raspberry Pi.
Yet the prices are in USD with extra postage costs to ship outside the USA.

A nice little package I suppose and is clearly very popular.

